# I need advice about IBS and having children!!



## kimber (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi everyone, I am new to this website, but have been reading over the boards for a while. I am 25yrs, and have had IBS-D for 11 years now. What I hate most is the cramping pains. I have tried almost everything. I have a few questions so I'll probably post a few times, but one of my biggest concerns is having children. I have been married for 3 years now, to an amazing supportive husband, and we really want to have children. We've been trying for 3 months and all of a sudden my tummy troubles have reached a high again, and it has made me think, I don't want my children to have a sick mom all the time. I can't do normal things like most people, you understand I'm sure. Going to the movies or lunch or shopping is a huge thing to get through. I have even had to stop working. My dr. said that I shouldn't put a family on hold and that getting pregnant might correct the problem. he said pregnancy does wierd things to a body and it might go away, but if not I want to talk to someone who has had this badly and still got pregnant and also what life is like with the added stresses of mommyhood and how it affects you and your children. I'm so sad to not think of having kids, but I'm so worried about this. Please any imput would be great. My faith is strong and I know God won't give us more than we can handle, but I'm feeling really sad lately about my future. Thank you for your responses, this group is going to be a blessing to me I can tell.


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

Or.. what if your kids get IBS...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While IBS has some genetic componant based on some research it is not just a genetic thing and it is hard to judge the chances of passing it on, and you only pass a higher than usual risk of getting it, not a sure bet that they will get it.I mean if everyone who might pass some chance of IBS, autoimmune diseases, heart disease risk, cancer risk, diabetes risk, joint problem risks, etc. refused to have kids, we would solve overpopulation in one generation...there would not be the next generation.Everyone has something that is less than perfect they may pass on to their kids.K.


----------



## sophia (Dec 13, 2004)

hi Kimber, when you get pregnant, your body will adjust to babys needs. dont worry about passing IBS to your children, its as Kath M said, anything could be passed down. think on the bright of things. what hair colour he/she will have, or looks, eyes, anything. we eat as normally as we can, but any food can trigger it. you will still feed your chiled. I didnt have any problems through the pregnancy. i avoided foods that midwife said to avoid. and avoided foods that made me heave and thats natural, my son is almost 2 and if he has IBS, we will adjust to his needs. and being 2 he eats anything. you will get through it, you can do normal things, your time will be dedicated to baby, your love and your husbands love,will be on baby and each other.try and not let it stress you.


----------



## lyonskitten (May 15, 2003)

Hi. I'm a 40 yr. old woman with two children. An 18 yr. old son and a 13 yr. old daughter. I suffer from severe IBS A. It keeps me pretty much close to home. When I was pregnant, I got lucky and my IBS went into remission. I stayed there for about a year following each birth before it came back. After my last pregnancy, my IBS came back with a vengence. I used to feel so bad about not being able to be a typical mom so to speak. Class trips were off limits and there were many times when I had to leave early, arrive late or simply miss school functions all together because of IBS. My kids would be so disappointed. I remember a couple of years ago thinking, I was the worst mom ever. I went to my children and apologized to them for constantly letting them down. Low and behold, I found out something quite amazing. My children didn't think I let them down at all. They told me that yes, they get frustrated with my condition, but not at me. They felt worse about how it effected my life, than their own. They told me because of me, they have learned to be more tolerant of other peoples disablities, that they had become more self reliant because they couldn't always count on me being able to do everything for them. I always felt bad about that and they found the good in it. My daughter tells me her friends think I'm the coolest mom because I'm always there to talk to. So in some ways, Ibs has actually brought me closer to my children. They are both growing up to be wonderful adults. My son has moved out and is in college. He is working his way through all on his own. He bought his own first car and is taking care of the insurance all on his own. He is such a responsible young man who has made me so proud. My daughter is high honors in school and is such a good girl. So I guess they haven't suffered too much at my hands. My kids may not have always gotten what they wanted but they have always gotten what they needed, especially emotionally. So don't let fear hold you back. If I had, I would be missing out on the two greatest treasures of my life.


----------

